# Book: Fibromyalgia: From Fatigued To Fantastic



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Everyone! This may be something you already know about, but Boggs (Hi Pat!) said to go ahead and post it for anyone who may be interested. I have not gone through the whole book, and so I don't know if anything is really helpful or not, perhaps it could have some information that may work for some. Perhaps check to see if the library has it first before buying it. However, I bought mine at a local grocery store, though I have seen it at Walgreens and I think Wal-Mart as well.Hope everyone is feeling better. Pat told me that all on the fibro board are wonderful folks...I dont know if I have fibro or not, but I DO have chronic fatigue and brain fog as well as IBS, so I have some idea in a smaller way of what you suffer.







Take care, and my prayers and best wishes to all!!!!







Here is the information:From Fatigued to Fantastic: A MANUAL FOR MOVING BEYOND CHRONIC FATIGUE & FIBROMYALGIA....A guide to overcoming severe chronic fatigue, poor sleep, achiness, "brain fog", increased thirst, bowel disorders, recurrent infections, and exhaustion. BY: Jacob Teitelbaum, M.D. Avery Publishing Group...$6.95 for smaller paperback ISBN: 0-89529-896-11996 Avery Publishers may be reached at : 1-800-548-5757 ------------------"Cookies" alias Marilyn[This message has been edited by cookies4marilyn (edited 08-30-2000).]


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Marilyn:Thank you for the information. Anything to help us fm/cfs patients manage this better.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2000)

This is a great book. Thanks for posting this Marilyn. I have this book and I liked it better the Devin's blue book....Lynne


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Marilyn , I have not bought the book , but will be looking for it . I think that this long weekend would be a perfect time to do so . Thank you for posting about it . I knew this group would like the post . Please feel free to hand around with us . You are welcome here always . Just wanted to reply to your post . Thank you for your nice reply on my topic . God Bless and Take Care Pat


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

HI C4M! I have his book, and read it a year or two ago. I saw it in Walgreens and was intrigued. I guess because it made mention of Candida, which I was recently diagnosed with at the time. I was interested in the the thyroid thing too and went to an Endocrinologist. He would have nothing to do with it though. His theory is that those are the parameters of the thyroid levels and that's it. It was interesting because it is written by a doctor who claims to have CFS himself, and treats both CFS and FMS patients. I have heard that in some countries like Spain the thyroid parameters are lower. It was a good read. Sometimes I wonder if the title of it is a turn off to "conventional" doctors in that it suggests that for one with fibro/cfs to feel 'fantastic' after his protocol. He does have a site on the web. He practices out east, in Annapolis, Maryland it says. Too far away. I e-mailed him at his site once, to find out if there were any doctors in my area that followed his protocol. The response was that they were working on a Physician's list. I'd be interested in anyone who has tried it personally and their results too.


----------

